# Pietenpol Air Camper



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

*Introduction*

I have been working on this project since March 2009, so I will try to make several brief entries in order to get this Blog up to speed and then I'll try to update it when major milestones are reached. I am already keeping a build log (required by the FAA), which offers detailed descriptions of the techniques and materials used, so I won't repeat all of that information here. If anyone is interested in more specific details, you can review my build log at www.mykitlog.com/k5yac.

As the title states, my project is a Pietenpol Air Camper… a 1920s wood and fabric design that can be built and flown by anyone with average woodworking and piloting skills. I chose this design because of it's classic style, it's simplicity and the fact that it has two seats, so my wife and son can ride along. I love to fly, but I've grown tired of renting old beater training airplanes, and the nicer variety of rentals cost more than I care to fork over. Besides, most of my flights are local sightseeing trips… something to do on a nice afternoon… a means to go find a hamburger or a stack of pancakes or to go camping for the weekend with friends. I don't need a fast, cross-country machine… I just want to enjoy flying with my family without having it break the bank.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

K5YAC said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been working on this project since March 2009, so I will try to make several brief entries in order to get this Blog up to speed and then I'll try to update it when major milestones are reached. I am already keeping a build log (required by the FAA), which offers detailed descriptions of the techniques and materials used, so I won't repeat all of that information here. If anyone is interested in more specific details, you can review my build log at www.mykitlog.com/k5yac.
> 
> As the title states, my project is a Pietenpol Air Camper… a 1920s wood and fabric design that can be built and flown by anyone with average woodworking and piloting skills. I chose this design because of it's classic style, it's simplicity and the fact that it has two seats, so my wife and son can ride along. I love to fly, but I've grown tired of renting old beater training airplanes, and the nicer variety of rentals cost more than I care to fork over. Besides, most of my flights are local sightseeing trips… something to do on a nice afternoon… a means to go find a hamburger or a stack of pancakes or to go camping for the weekend with friends. I don't need a fast, cross-country machine… I just want to enjoy flying with my family without having it break the bank.


OMG…I'm green. This has got to be one of the ultimate WW projects.
I hope it flys straight.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

K5YAC said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been working on this project since March 2009, so I will try to make several brief entries in order to get this Blog up to speed and then I'll try to update it when major milestones are reached. I am already keeping a build log (required by the FAA), which offers detailed descriptions of the techniques and materials used, so I won't repeat all of that information here. If anyone is interested in more specific details, you can review my build log at www.mykitlog.com/k5yac.
> 
> As the title states, my project is a Pietenpol Air Camper… a 1920s wood and fabric design that can be built and flown by anyone with average woodworking and piloting skills. I chose this design because of it's classic style, it's simplicity and the fact that it has two seats, so my wife and son can ride along. I love to fly, but I've grown tired of renting old beater training airplanes, and the nicer variety of rentals cost more than I care to fork over. Besides, most of my flights are local sightseeing trips… something to do on a nice afternoon… a means to go find a hamburger or a stack of pancakes or to go camping for the weekend with friends. I don't need a fast, cross-country machine… I just want to enjoy flying with my family without having it break the bank.


Awesome! Nothing beats an open two seater for cruising. What are you using for an engine?


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been working on this project since March 2009, so I will try to make several brief entries in order to get this Blog up to speed and then I'll try to update it when major milestones are reached. I am already keeping a build log (required by the FAA), which offers detailed descriptions of the techniques and materials used, so I won't repeat all of that information here. If anyone is interested in more specific details, you can review my build log at www.mykitlog.com/k5yac.
> 
> As the title states, my project is a Pietenpol Air Camper… a 1920s wood and fabric design that can be built and flown by anyone with average woodworking and piloting skills. I chose this design because of it's classic style, it's simplicity and the fact that it has two seats, so my wife and son can ride along. I love to fly, but I've grown tired of renting old beater training airplanes, and the nicer variety of rentals cost more than I care to fork over. Besides, most of my flights are local sightseeing trips… something to do on a nice afternoon… a means to go find a hamburger or a stack of pancakes or to go camping for the weekend with friends. I don't need a fast, cross-country machine… I just want to enjoy flying with my family without having it break the bank.


man, she is a beauty! I like this. I've built many boats, so maybe a plane now…


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been working on this project since March 2009, so I will try to make several brief entries in order to get this Blog up to speed and then I'll try to update it when major milestones are reached. I am already keeping a build log (required by the FAA), which offers detailed descriptions of the techniques and materials used, so I won't repeat all of that information here. If anyone is interested in more specific details, you can review my build log at www.mykitlog.com/k5yac.
> 
> As the title states, my project is a Pietenpol Air Camper… a 1920s wood and fabric design that can be built and flown by anyone with average woodworking and piloting skills. I chose this design because of it's classic style, it's simplicity and the fact that it has two seats, so my wife and son can ride along. I love to fly, but I've grown tired of renting old beater training airplanes, and the nicer variety of rentals cost more than I care to fork over. Besides, most of my flights are local sightseeing trips… something to do on a nice afternoon… a means to go find a hamburger or a stack of pancakes or to go camping for the weekend with friends. I don't need a fast, cross-country machine… I just want to enjoy flying with my family without having it break the bank.


I am planning to use a 1966 Corvair motor (100HP). I suppose I could post some information about that in the blog, but it would be getting off the subject of woodworking, so I've chosen to leave that part out. You can see more at www.mykitlog.com/k5yac if you are interested.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

K5YAC said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been working on this project since March 2009, so I will try to make several brief entries in order to get this Blog up to speed and then I'll try to update it when major milestones are reached. I am already keeping a build log (required by the FAA), which offers detailed descriptions of the techniques and materials used, so I won't repeat all of that information here. If anyone is interested in more specific details, you can review my build log at www.mykitlog.com/k5yac.
> 
> As the title states, my project is a Pietenpol Air Camper… a 1920s wood and fabric design that can be built and flown by anyone with average woodworking and piloting skills. I chose this design because of it's classic style, it's simplicity and the fact that it has two seats, so my wife and son can ride along. I love to fly, but I've grown tired of renting old beater training airplanes, and the nicer variety of rentals cost more than I care to fork over. Besides, most of my flights are local sightseeing trips… something to do on a nice afternoon… a means to go find a hamburger or a stack of pancakes or to go camping for the weekend with friends. I don't need a fast, cross-country machine… I just want to enjoy flying with my family without having it break the bank.


I will do that. Sorry to say but wood working will always be #2 behind aviation.


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been working on this project since March 2009, so I will try to make several brief entries in order to get this Blog up to speed and then I'll try to update it when major milestones are reached. I am already keeping a build log (required by the FAA), which offers detailed descriptions of the techniques and materials used, so I won't repeat all of that information here. If anyone is interested in more specific details, you can review my build log at www.mykitlog.com/k5yac.
> 
> As the title states, my project is a Pietenpol Air Camper… a 1920s wood and fabric design that can be built and flown by anyone with average woodworking and piloting skills. I chose this design because of it's classic style, it's simplicity and the fact that it has two seats, so my wife and son can ride along. I love to fly, but I've grown tired of renting old beater training airplanes, and the nicer variety of rentals cost more than I care to fork over. Besides, most of my flights are local sightseeing trips… something to do on a nice afternoon… a means to go find a hamburger or a stack of pancakes or to go camping for the weekend with friends. I don't need a fast, cross-country machine… I just want to enjoy flying with my family without having it break the bank.


The useful load is probably around 500 pounds… max gross is ~1200 pounds. I haven't pinned those numbers down yet… most of the published performance numbers are for the Ford Model A. I hope to keep my empty weight below or around 700 pounds. It will definitely be in the LSA class.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

K5YAC said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been working on this project since March 2009, so I will try to make several brief entries in order to get this Blog up to speed and then I'll try to update it when major milestones are reached. I am already keeping a build log (required by the FAA), which offers detailed descriptions of the techniques and materials used, so I won't repeat all of that information here. If anyone is interested in more specific details, you can review my build log at www.mykitlog.com/k5yac.
> 
> As the title states, my project is a Pietenpol Air Camper… a 1920s wood and fabric design that can be built and flown by anyone with average woodworking and piloting skills. I chose this design because of it's classic style, it's simplicity and the fact that it has two seats, so my wife and son can ride along. I love to fly, but I've grown tired of renting old beater training airplanes, and the nicer variety of rentals cost more than I care to fork over. Besides, most of my flights are local sightseeing trips… something to do on a nice afternoon… a means to go find a hamburger or a stack of pancakes or to go camping for the weekend with friends. I don't need a fast, cross-country machine… I just want to enjoy flying with my family without having it break the bank.


Awesome! Got into a conversation with the owner of a Pietenpol at the local airport one afternoon, and he said "Yeah, it's slow, but when you make that turn onto final and look down at the runway through those struts and wires it's an 11 year old boy's dream". (He was driving an automobile of similar era).

I'll be following…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

K5YAC said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been working on this project since March 2009, so I will try to make several brief entries in order to get this Blog up to speed and then I'll try to update it when major milestones are reached. I am already keeping a build log (required by the FAA), which offers detailed descriptions of the techniques and materials used, so I won't repeat all of that information here. If anyone is interested in more specific details, you can review my build log at www.mykitlog.com/k5yac.
> 
> As the title states, my project is a Pietenpol Air Camper… a 1920s wood and fabric design that can be built and flown by anyone with average woodworking and piloting skills. I chose this design because of it's classic style, it's simplicity and the fact that it has two seats, so my wife and son can ride along. I love to fly, but I've grown tired of renting old beater training airplanes, and the nicer variety of rentals cost more than I care to fork over. Besides, most of my flights are local sightseeing trips… something to do on a nice afternoon… a means to go find a hamburger or a stack of pancakes or to go camping for the weekend with friends. I don't need a fast, cross-country machine… I just want to enjoy flying with my family without having it break the bank.


Very cool project!


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

*Shop Prep*

I don't have a shop large enough at home to work on this project. My garage could have been used, but I would have to work on small asemblies and then store them somewhere. Fortunately for me (and the family) I was able to rent a hangar for much less than the cost of a storage facility, and with electricity available I was able to set up shop. In order to make efficient and effective use of my space, I would need workbenches and mobile tools that could adjust to whatever phase of the project I may be working on.

Here are the two 8' x 4' x 42" workbenches my wife helped me build. These are in the garage, not at the hangar… so you can see that it would have been tight there. If I would have chosen to work at home, I would probably only have one of these. 









This is a mobile power tool stand that I learned about in "Kitplane Construction" by Tony Bengelis. I actually enlarged mine a bit to 48" x 48" and made it a two tier unit that places my drill press at a comfottable height. This is a very useful bench for those that don't have the space (or proper benches) for several power tools. It currently carries my belt/disc sander, bench grinder, wire wheel, Drill Doctor and drill press. It also provides storage for my hand broom and dust pan, shop-vac, spare saw blades, drill bits, sanding discs and belts, etc. 









Moving day… getting the basics set up.









Central working area, before any work had actually begun.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

K5YAC said:


> *Shop Prep*
> 
> I don't have a shop large enough at home to work on this project. My garage could have been used, but I would have to work on small asemblies and then store them somewhere. Fortunately for me (and the family) I was able to rent a hangar for much less than the cost of a storage facility, and with electricity available I was able to set up shop. In order to make efficient and effective use of my space, I would need workbenches and mobile tools that could adjust to whatever phase of the project I may be working on.
> 
> ...


Mark;
I'm very looking forward tyo seeing your progress over time.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Shop Prep*
> 
> I don't have a shop large enough at home to work on this project. My garage could have been used, but I would have to work on small asemblies and then store them somewhere. Fortunately for me (and the family) I was able to rent a hangar for much less than the cost of a storage facility, and with electricity available I was able to set up shop. In order to make efficient and effective use of my space, I would need workbenches and mobile tools that could adjust to whatever phase of the project I may be working on.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark, I'm also coming along for the ride!


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

*Wings*

This phase of construction took me a little over one year. I'll not go through all the fine details here, but I will simply point out some of the process as well as the finished product.

For starters, I needed to start building wing ribs… 32 of them to be exact. I've done similar construction on scaled flying models (R/C), but for this I will need to shape, fit an cut thousands of parts in order to complete the necessary assemblies.

Shaping the top capstrips required soaking for several minutes in hot water.









Then shaping to a form and allowed to dry overnight. 









Once they were shaped I could place them into the wing rib jig that I constructed according to the plans. 









When all of the parts were perfectly shaped and fitted for the first rib, I removed everything from the jig in order to mass produce exact replicas of each part. This would give me a consistent airfoil from tip to root on both wing halves. I had eight bins filled with parts.









Once everything was lined up properly, I could mix a batch of T-88 epoxy and start gluing and nailing the birch gussets to the spruce sticks. This is my first completed rib. 









I used AC nails to secure the gussets so that I could immediately remove the rib from the jig and proceed to work on the other side. Some choose to clamp the gussets, and while it makes for a lighter assembly, it also requires an overnight curing time in order to hold things together while working on the other side. 1/4" AC nails don't weight much… so I chose this method. 









I also organized stacks of gussets ready for the assembly line.









Once I finished building the ribs it was time to give them a good sanding to make them equal and symetrical from the leading to trailing edges. In order to support and align the wing spars, I constructed a jig and used a water level to square it up. 









Then I was able to slide on the necessary ribs for the wing panel (I built two… left and right). 









Starting to look like a wing.









There were lots of other steps to complete a full wing panel… ~1600 gussetts, over 3000 1/4" nails (about 1/3 of a pound worth), aileron hinges, drag/anti-drag cables, lift strut attach points, wing tip bows, leading edge, trailing edge… you get the idea. Anyhow, many months later I ended up with a completed wing panel. A couple of months after that, I had the other one completed.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Wings*
> 
> This phase of construction took me a little over one year. I'll not go through all the fine details here, but I will simply point out some of the process as well as the finished product.
> 
> ...


Mark, I love engineering in timber. Wish i could come and help you! Best of luck with the build. I will be following with an eagle eye…


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Wings*
> 
> This phase of construction took me a little over one year. I'll not go through all the fine details here, but I will simply point out some of the process as well as the finished product.
> 
> ...


No… only a 2 degree angle of incidence at the lift strut.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Wings*
> 
> This phase of construction took me a little over one year. I'll not go through all the fine details here, but I will simply point out some of the process as well as the finished product.
> 
> ...


No flaps? Too bad, this design looks like it would give STOL performance if you had them.


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Wings*
> 
> This phase of construction took me a little over one year. I'll not go through all the fine details here, but I will simply point out some of the process as well as the finished product.
> 
> ...


I don't think they were thinking of STOL in the 20s.


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

*Center Section*

Once the wing panels were framed up, I went ahead and framed the center section since the construction was similar to the wing. Many people install an auxiliary fuel cell in the center section… I will be using mine for storage.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

K5YAC said:


> *Center Section*
> 
> Once the wing panels were framed up, I went ahead and framed the center section since the construction was similar to the wing. Many people install an auxiliary fuel cell in the center section… I will be using mine for storage.


Do you construct your own fuel tank or is this something that must be purchased? I would think it wouldn't be too hard to weld up a tank, but I guess designing the baffles might be a bit tricky.


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Center Section*
> 
> Once the wing panels were framed up, I went ahead and framed the center section since the construction was similar to the wing. Many people install an auxiliary fuel cell in the center section… I will be using mine for storage.


Yes, I plan to weld my own, as most of us do. No baffles… just a plain ol fuel cell.


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

*Empannage*

With the wings all framed up, I could start working on the empannage (tail section).

I picked out all the spruce I would need to frame the empannage and then got busy shaping the leading edges, trailing edges, fitting hinges, etc.


















The horizontal stabilizer took several weeks to complete… primarily because of the HOT weather, but also because I was taking my time to ensure that I was building it properly. 









Next I built the elevators. 


















And then the Rudder and vertical stabilizer to round out the entire assembly. 









Once I clear the tables off I'll be able to get started on the fuselage.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Empannage*
> 
> With the wings all framed up, I could start working on the empannage (tail section).
> 
> ...


Nice job on the tail feathers. What powerplant are you planning on using? Wooden prop or metal? You going withe the traditional limited panel or a more modern set of avionics?

Good luck with the build. Are you an EAA member?

Paul (Canadian pilot lic. YZP15113)


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Empannage*
> 
> With the wings all framed up, I could start working on the empannage (tail section).
> 
> ...


Powerplant: 66 Corvair

Prop: Composite Warp Drive

Panel: Mixed… function over form… some steam, some digital

EAA: Chapter 10 - Gundy's Airport - Owasso, Oklahoma


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

K5YAC said:


> *Empannage*
> 
> With the wings all framed up, I could start working on the empannage (tail section).
> 
> ...


Fascinating blog, thank you very much for posting this! I don't know as much about aircraft as I would like to so seeing this plane take shape is incredible!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Empannage*
> 
> With the wings all framed up, I could start working on the empannage (tail section).
> 
> ...


Hi again.

I really envy you with this build. Since my heart attack left me grounded, my flying has been sidelined and if I want some stick time now, it will have to be of the radio control variety, to which end I'm going to be building an 8 foot wingspan DeHaviland Turbo Beaver as a winter project. Picked up the kit, along with a 6 foot span one of the DeHaviland Otter, for only $25 from a guy on line. Considering the kits retail for over $200 *each*, I figure I did pretty good. Still, I'd *much *rather be flying something from *inside!* (sigh)

When you finally get this bird in the air, you'll have to fly her up here to Winnipeg so I can see it in person! **


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Empannage*
> 
> With the wings all framed up, I could start working on the empannage (tail section).
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you lost your ticket Tiny… but those flying models sound like fun. I haven't flown R/C in a couple of years. I still have a small fleet that I will keep for my son to try in a year or so, but I've been so busy with this project that I just don't have much time for other hobbies any more.

As far as coming to Winnepeg… the closest I'll probably get is Brodhead, Wisconsin, or perhaps Oshkosh. ;-)


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

*Fuselage*

I got started on my fuselage last night by re-leveling my tables and sorting out the materials necessary to construct this assembly. This morning I was ready to go… it was just a mater of establishing reference points and taking measurements from the plans.

I used a tight string to determine my top edge, which is a perfectly straight 1" x 1" longeron that is 172 3/8" long. See the stack of goodies on the right? That is all there is to the major fuselage construction. Doesn't seem like much, but it should frame up nicely. 









Got the longerons jigged up, now I just need to cut the diagonals and uprights. This is real similar to building a wing rib… just much bigger. 









More to come…


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Fuselage*
> 
> I got started on my fuselage last night by re-leveling my tables and sorting out the materials necessary to construct this assembly. This morning I was ready to go… it was just a mater of establishing reference points and taking measurements from the plans.
> 
> ...


Ever notice how alike building one of these is to building a wooden boat or canoe? I wonder how many folks have built one of either and found out they can't get it out of the basement?

I knew a guy in Toronto who built one then had to cut a hole in the basement wall to get it out, and he planned it that way. Added an external cellar stair that way.


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Fuselage*
> 
> I got started on my fuselage last night by re-leveling my tables and sorting out the materials necessary to construct this assembly. This morning I was ready to go… it was just a mater of establishing reference points and taking measurements from the plans.
> 
> ...


Hey BigTiny… yes, apparently boat building is similar in many ways. I know that there are "marine grade" materials that are suitable for use in aircraft construction. I think many of the plywood materials are similar, as are some of the adhesives.

I'm not sure how many people have found that they CAN'T get their project out, but I know there have been many that have had to modify their structures in order to get their project out. I've seen pictures of wing assemblies being passed out of a large second story window. Glad I won't have to do that.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

K5YAC said:


> *Fuselage*
> 
> I got started on my fuselage last night by re-leveling my tables and sorting out the materials necessary to construct this assembly. This morning I was ready to go… it was just a mater of establishing reference points and taking measurements from the plans.
> 
> ...


I have just seen your blog serie on this , and I have enjoyed every step sofare 
as one who had build severel R/c planes in only balsa and wood its a joy to see
a real one build with the old tecnics /structures in wood 
if your plane is coming out half as nice as the photo in the first blog and I´m sure it is 
then I realy look forward to follow your blog and to see her finished , is it possiple you
will make a short vidioclip of her first flight around the base , that woooood be awesome if you do

good luck on the voyage 
Dennis


----------



## K5YAC (Jul 8, 2010)

K5YAC said:


> *Fuselage*
> 
> I got started on my fuselage last night by re-leveling my tables and sorting out the materials necessary to construct this assembly. This morning I was ready to go… it was just a mater of establishing reference points and taking measurements from the plans.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I hope to have some early video of her flying. Honestly, I hope to make it a low key event, but I'm sure we'll document it. That day is some time away though. Perhaps a couple of years at best.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

K5YAC said:


> *Fuselage*
> 
> I got started on my fuselage last night by re-leveling my tables and sorting out the materials necessary to construct this assembly. This morning I was ready to go… it was just a mater of establishing reference points and taking measurements from the plans.
> 
> ...


yaah its always take longer than expected ,when you start fidling with the 
small things and never seems to be satisfied with it , then it takes hours and 
you will not feel any progress in it 
but at the same time the lounceday arive faster than you want it to, all the doubt 
will line up and hammer your stomack the last month but don´t worry thats normal..lol
just try to take it easy and believe your self as you already do , thumps up 

ooh wait that was the speach I shuold have delivered later….well you can always take it out
of the drawer when you need it…lol

Dennis


----------

